# Cheese



## Katieb (Feb 24, 2018)

I love cheese! I don’t eat tons of the stuff, but like a little to spice up salads etc! Can I eat cheese whilst on a low carb diet and will it affect my cholesterol? Is any cheese better than others or do I need to shelve it for a while? Also need to add that I am trying to lose weight!


----------



## Drummer (Feb 24, 2018)

cheese is fine - though look at the labels to find lowest carb content.
It should affect your cholesterol - I eat loads and my ratios are good normal or ideal, so for the better.
On low carb my weight drops, without any effort, but the change in my shape has been very rewarding. my waist has shrunk a lot.


----------



## Mark T (Feb 24, 2018)

Cheese is good!

However, you might want to look at things like salt content (some are saltier than others) if that can affect you.


----------



## Katieb (Feb 24, 2018)

Thank you all! I will continue to enjoy it in moderation then!


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 19, 2018)

I eat loads and loads and loads and even more loads of cheese.  Cheddar, Brei, Camenbert, Le Terrior, Stilton etc. I have an addiction to blue cheese.
I don't like Gouda, Emmentaler or Edam find them boring. I like German Harz Cheese from the Black Forest.
I don't weight it, I don't worry about fats.
I just eat it. Eat it by itself or with tomatoes, olives, put it on steaks, with veggies such as broccoli, on pork loin steaks, with smoked salmon in fact anywhere I can think of adding it  lol
I eat cheese almost on a daily basis.
I don't eat any with fruits or nuts in them, just plain cheese.
I lost weight, and still am loosing weight and my cholesterol fell from 4 to 3.
Long Live Cheese !!!!!


----------



## bamba (Mar 23, 2018)

My Dietitian said that a portion of cheese should be no bigger than a matchbox - I'm looking for some boxes of extra long cook's matches..


----------



## Ljc (Mar 23, 2018)

bamba said:


> My Dietitian said that a portion of cheese should be no bigger than a matchbox - I'm looking for some boxes of extra long cook's matches..


 
I adore cheese too


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 23, 2018)

bamba said:


> My Dietitian said that a portion of cheese should be no bigger than a matchbox - I'm looking for some boxes of extra long cook's matches..


So did my DNS
So I got one as large as a travel trunk
50 kg one
I have it with everything I can


----------



## trophywench (Mar 23, 2018)

Old NHS advice to T1 diabetics as one of the things equal to 10g carb, was and still is 'one egg-sized potato'.

Way back in 1972 I asked if I could assume they meant an Ostrich egg.  Boringly, they said it was a hen's.  Ah well, at least it isn't a quail's .....


----------

